# Have you used Priority Pass lounges with the membership through Chase Reserve?  New one at DEN



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2017)

Just want to let you know about an awesome addition to the Priority Pass Lounges in DENver.  On concourse C right by the escalators to/from the train, so easy to access from all concourses via train, is a new lounge, but it is not a lounge, it's a restaurant.  It's Timberline Steaks and Grill.  With our membership through Chase (free but there is that membership fee), you and one guest can enjoy $56 total worth of food and drinks, tax and tip are extra, I believe. 

So Rick and I can take two of our kids and get $112 in food for the four of us, since we both have the cards.  So the food is covered, tax and tip probably not covered.  We have not done it yet, but I have seen posts on Flyertalk and other blogs about it.  Seems crazy expensive for Priority Pass to pay for the food and drink, $28 per person and $28 per guest per membership.  And it may take time to order something.  But when you have a layover, or you skip through security quickly and need a place to relax, this is a great option. 

We have used the lounge in SJC.  Not much to eat early in the morning (7 AM), but I had some coffee, Rick had soda, and we ate a granola bar before our flight to Maui.  It was nice.  It was pretty empty. 

https://www.prioritypass.com/en/loungesearch?entity=a4cde901-3640-4994-9634-1bd87954011c


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 2, 2017)

We went to our first Priority Pass lounge in Phoenix on our way to Albuquerque. It was nice to get soft drinks and some appetizer and salad bite to eat.  But we've been lucky not to have long layovers, since we got the Chase card, to make it worthwhile timewise to go to a lounge


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. We have yet to use the Priority Lounge with the Chase Reserve card.  Time to check it out!


----------



## Pathways (Nov 2, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just want to let you know about an awesome addition to the Priority Pass Lounges in DENver.  On concourse C right by the escalators to/from the train, so easy to access from all concourses via train, is a new lounge, but it is not a lounge, it's a restaurant.  It's Timberline Steaks and Grill.  With our membership through Chase (free but there is that membership fee), you and one guest can enjoy $56 total worth of food and drinks, tax and tip are extra, I believe.



I assume you mean the Chase Sapphire Reserve Priority Pass. We have utilized it. It is in the Southwest concourse. And actually, they will allow up to eight people with one member card. They will come to your table first and log in your member card and tell you what you can get. $28 per person is accurate.  We all had the steak and eggs and still weren't near the total for four, so we ordered the fresh doughnut holes (3 orders) to go.

DW now wants to make sure our flights go through DEN.

Experience in Phoenix not so good - Closes at 3pm, and is a LONG walk to the other gates.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 2, 2017)

Darn. Our flight from SJC to Orlando is non-stop. <sigh>

We used lounges in Orlando and Anchorage recently - nice.
It's so relaxing to be shielded from the unwashed masses.
OTOH, the quietude and pleasantness is unnerving. 
.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 2, 2017)

We have used it in San Jose, Las Vegas and Seattle (Alaska Lounge when space was available). Of those, we thought the lounge in Las Vegas Terminal 3 was the best. We believe the value has been there even with the higher annual fee on the card.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Conan (Nov 2, 2017)

We've been frustrated lately with Priority Pass.
We were in CDG airport Paris for an Air France flight to Dublin, and although the lounge was said to be Air-side in their directory there was no way to get to it without exiting and going back though security.
Then on our flight home from Dublin on Aer Lingus, the lounge was Air-side but outside the US immigration channel, and we didn't dare stop there because we didn't know how much time to allow for US immigration.


----------



## am1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes I saw that a few weeks ago.  Not a bad deal at all. 

Priority Pass is not going to be everywhere.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 3, 2017)

We use it all the time everywhere. Best one we had was in Istanbul and London. LHR one had a very nice hot Breakfast buffet as we had a 7AM flight and could not eat in Hotel. Used it in Frankfurt, Bologna, Athens (very nice food as well). The best was in Istanbul where they have showers and sauna. They have delicious Turkish food like kabob with all the fixings and great service. We used both cards as each took one of the kids.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 3, 2017)

It worked for us last month in Zagreb.


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 3, 2017)

We used it at PDX, The Alaska lounge is often full, but they recently added 2 other locations (restaurants). $28 each to spend and it worked very well, but service was slow even though they weren't that busy, so you need to allow plenty of time.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2017)

We use it all the time at JFK Delta Terminal 4. 
Recently used it twice in Dublin.  Lovely lounge in Edinburgh where we went in with 5 friends.  Also enjoyed Paris.  

Well worth it for us.


----------



## melissy123 (Nov 3, 2017)

We used it in Mexico City on the way to Cancun.  A very lovely lounge.  I found out too late they were offering hand and foot massages also...


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 3, 2017)

We have this, but haven't had the opportunity to use it yet.  (I tend to book really short layovers if I can't get direct flights.)  So, my naive question is about the $28 several have mentioned.  Is that what you have to spend to get into the lounge with the pass?  Please be kind if my question is really stupid.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 3, 2017)

SandyPGravel said:


> So, my naive question is about the $28 several have mentioned.  Is that what you have to spend to get into the lounge with the pass?



Reread OP's post. It says that how much of your bill PP will cover at the Denver restaurant (lounge).

Quoting: "Seems crazy expensive for Priority Pass to pay for the food and drink, $28 per person and $28 per guest per membership."

.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 3, 2017)

Here is a link to PDX usage of Priority Pass. Almost sounds too good to be true. You can stop at one of the spots and get a bottle of wine to go with up to a $28.00 value, just by showing your pass ? Wow.

https://thepointsguy.com/2017/09/priority-pass-food-portland-pdx/


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 3, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> It worked for us last month in Zagreb.


Volim Hrvatsku!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jackio (Nov 3, 2017)

I used it in Las Vegas ( hubby and me) and just yesterday at LGA ( me and 2 friends). The one in Las Vegas was much better. In NY, there was soup and salad, chips, salsa and pretzels and coffee, plus the bar.
In LAS, there was a salad bar, wrapped sandwiches of all kinds, bowls set out with bagged snacks and bottled water.
But I’m not complaining, it’s a great perk of the card.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 3, 2017)

This thread has made me curious.  I finally downloaded the app and created an account.  I am flying this Tuesday and plan on going to the airport early to check out the lounge.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 3, 2017)

Very interesting. We are "fighting" with the CitiAAdvantage people right now. In July when the annual $450 fee hit our card we decided to go back to a standard fee card. Called immediately, but it took awhile for the credit to hit. Credit was for $375, fine, figured the annual fee was $75 on the regular card. Then this month I get a fee charge of $95. Cliff called this morning and the guy muttered something about pro-rated (which isn't going to sit well with us) and that someone else would send us a letter. They can either give us a full refund of the $450 or we don't mind going elsewhere.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 4, 2017)

We are using Priority Pass right now in the lounge by Gate A11 in Seattle due to a flight delay (snowed here earlier today, although nothing on the ground now). This lounge is decent size and has various snacks, cheese, veggies, chips, cookies and various drinks, including alcoholic drinks. Newspapers as well.

We would use this lounge again.

Mike


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 4, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> We are using Priority Pass right now in the lounge by Gate A11 in Seattle due to a flight delay (snowed here earlier today, although nothing on the ground now). This lounge is decent size and has various snacks, cheese, veggies, chips, cookies and various drinks, including alcoholic drinks. Newspapers as well.
> 
> We would use this lounge again.
> 
> Mike


Are you anywhere near Delta gates?  I would like to use the SEA lounge for an upcoming flight but I'm not sure there is anything near Delta.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't consider Seattle and PDX to be large airports.  I find it interesting that Denver doesn't have an actual lounge and has to use a restaurant.  The restaurant is hopping now.  Used to be dead, and I know because we pass by it at least 12 times per year.  Now we won't be passing by, we will stop in and get something.  

I cannot find any usage rules and restrictions for Select online.  So does anyone have clear rules on the use of the lounges with Select?  What are the limits for visiting the lounges?  

For a membership I consider almost free, it's got a lot of value now.  So of course the Select Lounge access will soon be downgraded.  That is what I expect will happen.


----------



## A.Win (Nov 4, 2017)

In the past couple years, my family has traveled to about 15 different airports worldwide. And we have mixed results. Some lounges are excellent and some are OK. Some airports do not have lounges that take the Pass. Sometimes, the lounge is closed or is in an inconvenient location. 

My technique for using it is to login to the site and take a picture of lounge locations. Or you can download the App, but I worry about data charges when I am overseas.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> Are you anywhere near Delta gates?  I would like to use the SEA lounge for an upcoming flight but I'm not sure there is anything near Delta.



Sorry, I didn’t check TUG again until this morning. I don’t recall seeing Delta near that lounge, but it could have been there. The Alaska lounges participate, but they weren’t accepting Priority Pass last night due to too many people.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## JudyH (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Haven't used it yet, but glad its there if necessary.  I'm very happy with that Reserve Card.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm hoping to check out the Denver lounge later this month.   We don't have a long layover and I'm hoping the lounge/restaurant isn't to busy.


----------



## am1 (Nov 4, 2017)

My guess is that DEN has United Clubs and not enough demand to overcome not having another lounge.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 4, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> It worked for us last month in Zagreb.



DW reminds me that we have also used it in Barcelona, Cancun, and a bunch of places in the US.  

It has been a very useful benefit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> Sorry, I didn’t check TUG again until this morning. I don’t recall seeing Delta near that lounge, but it could have been there. The Alaska lounges participate, but they weren’t accepting Priority Pass last night due to too many people.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


What's great about the location of the Timberline Steakhouse and Grille is it's right by the escalator on Concourse C, so all you have to do is take the train from A or B.  I think Delta is in B, mostly.  So it's just down the escalator and a two-minute train ride.


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 5, 2017)

JudyH said:


> Thanks for the info.  Haven't used it yet, but glad its there if necessary.  I'm very happy with that Reserve Card.



Yes, I am also very happy with that card.  The fee is high but so is the value. (at least to me)  I wish we hadn't already paid for GE before we got the card, but we'll use it for renewal.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 5, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> Yes, I am also very happy with that card.  The fee is high but so is the value. (at least to me)  I wish we hadn't already paid for GE before we got the card, but we'll use it for renewal.


Me too... we paid for 2 GEs a couple of weeks before we got the cards.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Me too... we paid for 2 GEs a couple of weeks before we got the cards.


We paid for TSA Precheck about four months before the card was offered.  Bummer.  But we will be sure to use the card next time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 22, 2017)

So Friday afternoon we will be giving Timberline Steakhouse and Grille a try.  We plan to arrive at the airport an hour earlier than we usually would, just to try their burgers before our flight to SJC.  I may get a philly steak sandwich instead.  I am anxious to see if this benefit is as great as it seems it might be.  

Speaking of which, is the SJC Priority Pass Lounge near SW gates?  We will be there early evening, so we thought we might seek it out upon arrival.  Maybe not.  I don't know if it would be worth a long walk.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 22, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Very interesting. We are "fighting" with the CitiAAdvantage people right now. In July when the annual $450 fee hit our card we decided to go back to a standard fee card. Called immediately, but it took awhile for the credit to hit. Credit was for $375, fine, figured the annual fee was $75 on the regular card. Then this month I get a fee charge of $95. Cliff called this morning and the guy muttered something about pro-rated (which isn't going to sit well with us) and that someone else would send us a letter. They can either give us a full refund of the $450 or we don't mind going elsewhere.


We are in the middle of the exact same experience with the Chase Sapphire Reserve card right now.  In September my wife downgraded her Reserve card to the Chase Sapphire Preferred, but the $450 Reserve annual fee was billed on October 1 anyway.  We called immediately and have been getting the runaround for almost two months.  The latest is that the fee will be credited on our mid-December statement, but I am afraid they might refund only a pro rated  amount from that date forward.  (We were previously promised a refund on the mid-November statement, but that never materialized.)


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 22, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> We are in the middle of the exact same experience with the Chase Sapphire Reserve card right now.  In September my wife downgraded her Reserve card to the Chase Sapphire Preferred, but the $450 Reserve annual fee was billed on October 1 anyway.  We called immediately and have been getting the runaround for almost two months.  The latest is that the fee will be credited on our mid-December statement, but I am afraid they might refund only a pro rated  amount from that date forward.  (We were previously promised a refund on the mid-November statement, but that never materialized.)



It took them several weeks, but we did get a credit. Not clear we would have if we didn't complain.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 22, 2017)

It has been hit or miss for me, but since I have the card for other reason that pay off, this is just a bonus perk, that if I use it great, if I don't I will survive.  

Some airport the lounge is not in the same terminal I am in, in others i have tried to use  but admission is cut off after a certain time ( 5 pm), so they can support the international flight leaving at 7 pm.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 22, 2017)

I have yet to use it.  I travelled earlier this month and the lounge was in a gate that was in opposite direction from where I was going and as such, could not try it out.  On my return flight, there was not a Priority Pass lounge.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 22, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> In September my wife downgraded her Reserve card to the Chase Sapphire Preferred, but the $450 Reserve annual fee was billed on October 1 anyway...



My A-F posts 12/1. It'll be on my 12/21 statement with payment due by 1/17.
But my $300 travel credit should post prior to the due date, for a net of only $150.
To me that's worth the card's little perks, for now anyway.


----------



## philemer (Nov 23, 2017)

FYI-the AMEX Hilton Surpass card will start offering 10 free PP lounge visits per year sometime in Jan.  But I also have the CSP so will probably drop the Surpass when the AF comes due.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2017)

We had a chance to use the Priority Pass this past week.  We used it at the Denver airport Timberline Steakhouse in concourse C by the Southwest gates.  It's amazing.  We were able to get soup, hamburgers, soft drinks, and even shared a slice of cheesecake, all for the $28 per person limit.  I cannot believe the value of that pass. We paid the server the tip of 20% and were off to our flight in about 45 minutes total time.  

We also used the San Jose lounge, which is very convenient between the two terminals.  That lounge had wonderful coffee and various breakfast items (our flight was 11 AM).  I really loved our recent experiences in the lounges and will seek them out from now on, but the one in DEN is absolutely the best one because it's a restaurant with full service.  I hope it doesn't get too busy with all of the knowledgeable credit card holders like us.  I can see us getting locked out because it's already too full.


----------



## am1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Went last night with my wife and two kids.  No wait.  

Wednesday we have a 83 minute layover in terminal b so have to make it to terminal c and back.  Hopefully and early arrival and good gates.  But I will hurry to terminal C and place the order so it will be ready by the time my family gets there.  Seems there is no limit to the amount of guests one can bring in.


----------



## happymum (Feb 19, 2018)

Passed through Phoenix airport recently and was shocked that there is only one Priority Pass lounge, and it closes at 3:30! For such a large city with many out of town visitors this seems really poor.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 19, 2018)

The Hilton AMEX also has a Priority Pass benefit. I’ve signed up for it but haven’t gotten a PP card or other info. 

Cheers


----------



## am1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Visited last night as well.  Went well.  We were the last ones to board in Terminal B afterwards but we made it.  

Place is willing to prepare some food to go.  An app for the plane and desert.  Not sure if they would do it more main courses.

I noticed priority pass has a corona bar/restaurant at MIA that gives $30 a passenger.  Not the terminal we are flying out of so probably will not visit it.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 22, 2018)

am1 said:


> I noticed priority pass has a corona bar/restaurant at MIA that gives $30 a passenger.  Not the terminal we are flying out of so probably will not visit it.



I didn't know about Corona Beach House. Thanks for that.
We'll have ~2 hrs to kill at MIA on a layover this Summer.
The benefit is $30 off per person for the passholder + a guest --
"E.g. if a Cardholder registers 1 Guest they will receive US$60 off their bill..."

See: http://www.coronabeachhousemiami.com/
.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 23, 2018)

I saw some info on Priority Pass on one of my credit cards; none of them have yearly fees over $100 so it's obviously not the card you're talking about here.

I believe it said that you have to PAY about $28 PER VISIT to go into a Priority Pass Club. So I threw it into the trash.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 23, 2018)

GeorgeJ. said:


> I saw some info on Priority Pass on one of my credit cards; none of them have yearly fees over $100 so it's obviously not the card you're talking about here.



While there are others that offer Priority Pass (and different versions), most here are talking about the Chase Sapphire Reserve (Fee = $450 w/$300 travel credit). Entry with the Chase ard are free for the passholder and guests.
.


----------



## famy27 (Feb 23, 2018)

We love the PP, but our home airport is ORD, and the lounges are all in Terminal 5 (International), which is a totally separate building from domestic, so we never get to use on the way out. We travel to MCO frequently and always use the lounges there. The kids love the separate room with TV and video games for them, even though it's a little small. The only issue we have is that everyone seems to have discovered this perk, so it tends to get a little crowded. On our trip last month we had a hard time getting a seat.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2018)

GeorgeJ. said:


> I saw some info on Priority Pass on one of my credit cards; none of them have yearly fees over $100 so it's obviously not the card you're talking about here.
> 
> I believe it said that you have to PAY about $28 PER VISIT to go into a Priority Pass Club. So I threw it into the trash.



There might be different version of the pass.  On the one that comes come Chase Reserve, there is NO fees for usage.  Guests are free too.  

Perhaps you have a different Level of Priority Club access.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 23, 2018)

The freebie that comes with Interval Plat. and other low-fee credit cards etc.... is the standard (or a private-label name, but same thing)
The 'great deal' benefit ($28 free to spend!) is the prestige benefit that comes with most high-fee cards; some have reduced their benefit to a limited number of visits similar to the Standard or 'plus' membership.

Hope this helps.


----------



## klpca (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update in this thread. Since we have a 4 hour layover in Monterrey, MX in a couple of months, it prompted me to take a look to see if there is a lounge (yes) and to make sure that I had my card (no). After looking all over for my current PP card, I couldn't find it so I called Chase today. It turns out that Priority Pass didn't automatically send out new cards for Chase customers sometime last fall, saying that they would wait until it was confirmed that the cardholders were keeping their CSR cards. She said that it will take 7 - 10 days to get the new cards. So a heads up to check your PP card expiration date if your CSR anniversary date was anytime last fall because you may have never received them.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 23, 2018)

klpca said:


> It turns out that Priority Pass didn't automatically send out new cards for Chase customers... So a heads up to check your PP card expiration date if your CSR anniversary date was anytime last fall because you may have never received them.



Thanks for the reminder. Looks like I'm okay thru Dec-18.
I keep the card along with my National Park pass, in my wallet.
_
One never knows it they may need a quick entry to a lounge or park.
._


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 23, 2018)

The new Hilton AMEX comes with 10 free visits. After that, it’s $27 a visit IIRC. 

CHEERS


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 23, 2018)

Has anyone tried the PP Lounge in Cancun?


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 23, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just want to let you know about an awesome addition to the Priority Pass Lounges in DENver.  On concourse C right by the escalators to/from the train, so easy to access from all concourses via train, is a new lounge, but it is not a lounge, it's a restaurant.  It's Timberline Steaks and Grill.  With our membership through Chase (free but there is that membership fee), you and one guest can enjoy $56 total worth of food and drinks, tax and tip are extra, I believe.
> 
> So Rick and I can take two of our kids and get $112 in food for the four of us, since we both have the cards.  So the food is covered, tax and tip probably not covered.  We have not done it yet, but I have seen posts on Flyertalk and other blogs about it.  Seems crazy expensive for Priority Pass to pay for the food and drink, $28 per person and $28 per guest per membership.  And it may take time to order something.  But when you have a layover, or you skip through security quickly and need a place to relax, this is a great option.
> 
> ...



I was really looking forward to using my pass a the Denver location but unfortunately, I was on a redey back to the East Coast and the lounge closes at 10 pm so I didn't get a chance to try it out


----------



## am1 (Feb 23, 2018)

The card I have gets unlimited guest visits as well.  Mine is good for a few years still.  Mobile cards work as well.


----------

